
Ask HN: Best namecheap.com alternative? - rawoke083600
So after having multiple issues with namecheap.com these last few months.. we are looking for a new registar. The issues invlovled are
1) Lost DNS settings !
2) Registering of already registered domains and only reverting a few days later !
3) No communication from them.
4) It seems if you buy additional services from them, your DNS settigs are reset&#x2F;remove<p>&quot;I am so sorry for the inconvenience. Per my check, you recently bought a private email subscription from us and there was a bug in our system and that is the reason your DNS records are gone. Please allow me a few minutes I will set up the records for your domain.&quot;
======
em-bee
i experienced that bug too. fortunately my list of entries was short so i
could quickly fix it myself.

i switched to gandi.net however for an unrelated reason.

i like gandi because they are well connected with the FOSS community (they
sponsor FOSS conferences for example) and because they support anonymous
payments for a domain.

that means in an emergency, when you realize you forgot to renew your domain,
you don't need to find your old gandi account to pay.

i find that very helpful especially for FOSS projects, where the domain is
often registered by a volunteer who may not be available or have the cash to
renew. instead anyone in the community can renew without hassle.

greetings, eMBee.

------
bernhardwenzel
Strange, happy customer for many years, never had an issue with them or if I
found the customer service excellent, instant help using chat.

------
Mike011
Top 7 Best NameCheap Alternatives 2018 to Get Reliable Web Hosting and Domain
Registration Service

1\. BlueHost Pros:

    
    
        Founded in 2003, hosted over 2M websites and increasing steadily
        Having good image among bloggers which is a sign of their excellence
        Very brilliant choice for new bloggers
        They offer 30 days money back guarantee on hosting plans
        Offers scalable hosting solutions for your growing needs
        Trusted by ICANN as well as WordPress.org
    

Cons:

    
    
        Buying just a domain might be a bit pricey due to their high renewals. But also keep in mind that most of the companies in the industry offer domain at low introductory pricing but high renewals.
    

2\. Domain.com Pros:

    
    
        A trusted registrar also accredited by ICANN
        More domain extensions are available than NameCheap.
        You can even pre-register new domain extensions
    

Cons:

    
    
        Did not offer any freebie like domain privacy
    

3\. GoDaddy Pros:

    
    
        The largest domain seller with ICANN accreditation
        Frequently offers bigger discounts where you can get a domain name within a dollar
        Offer discounts in order to secure the brand name with other extensions.
        They offer lots of products such as email hosting, web hosting, domains and MS office etc.
        They are managing over 71 million domain which is a sign of their excellence in domain registering.
    

Cons:

    
    
        Lacks of customer support channels like live chat which is not available 24/7
        Lots of upsells appears while making purchase
        Demand high renewals on most of the products
    

4\. NameSilo Pros:

    
    
        One of the cheapest website name/domain seller
        A certified registrar by ICANN
        Offer free Whois privacy for lifetime
        Good choice for domain investors as they offer quantity based discounts
    

Cons:

    
    
        As they are only specialized in domain registration services so they offer no hosting plans.
    

5\. DreamHost Pros:

    
    
        Decades of experience, working since 1997
        Low renewals as compared to the many other registrars.
        Domain with many freebies. Also, you will get a free domain by purchasing a hosting plan.
        Offers 97 days money back guarantee on their shared and WordPress hosting plans.
        ICANN accredited
    

Cons:

    
    
        The way of providing the customer support seems complex. You can only open a live chat after purchasing. Instead of offering a straightforward phone support, you have to pay a nominal fee to add the callback feature.
    

6\. Above.com Pros:

    
    
        They got ICANN accreditation
        Low pricing as compared to the competitor registrar
        Includes a free Whois privacy
        Offers various products convenient to domain seller and buyers
    

Cons:

    
    
        Offers no hosting packages
        Not as famous as other companies like GoDaddy or Domain.com
    

7\. iPage Pros:

    
    
        Cheap domain and web hosting solution
        Offer free domain name with hosting plan
        Lots of freebies with hosting plan
        24/7 support services including live chat, email, and phone
    

Cons:

    
    
        High renewal on domain names.
        As per our testing, it is only suitable for smaller blogs

~~~
dundercoder
I'd stay with namecheap over the rest of these, personally. Having done
business with many.

~~~
rawoke083600
I have stayed for too long for too many errors and bugs. There should be NO
REASON a registrar should "LOSE their clients domains settings - when you buy
email" shows me the quality of their back-office !

------
davchana
Google Domains.

------
borplk
Hover

